# Next Seasons Slogan !!??



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

so any ideas for a new slogan ?


how about ....

the lottery five
nothing to loose
ben & deng will make you.....(anything that rhymes?)
no excuses part II (or part VI)


dont be shy ......post your ideas


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

No Excuses, 25 Wins.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> No Excuses, 25 Wins.


Arenas, sometimes I do wonder why you spend so much time chatting about the Bulls if you dislike the status of the franchise so much.

I think we will need to choose a slightly more positive slogan.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

"Maybe in Two Years We'll Compete for the Playoffs!"

Is that too long?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Arenas, sometimes I do wonder why you spend so much time chatting about the Bulls if you dislike the status of the franchise so much.


thank you DMD...

and for him to pronounce a potential backcourt of Hinrich and Gordon an utter abysmal failure when neither of them have even played in a game together shows who who EXACTLY he is a fan of....cause it sure ain't the Chicago Bulls.

Have fun in bobcat land next season arenas!!!


:dead:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

How about "things that make you go hmmmmm.."


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> thank you DMD...
> ...


I'm not a Bobcat fan, and no I don't believe a Hinrich/Gordon backcourt will work.

That doesn't make me a non fan, that just makes me a non-homer.

I'm not going to apologize for that.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not a Bobcat fan, and no I don't believe a Hinrich/Gordon backcourt will work.
> ...


would never expect you to!!!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Arenas, sometimes I do wonder why you spend so much time chatting about the Bulls if you dislike the status of the franchise so much.
> ...


Honestly DMD, I'm not excited.

On paper this roster looks a lot better now, but that's on paper.

If Hinrich is your franchise PG, draft Gordon, and trade his rights in a package to bring someone in here that fills a need.

I'm looking at this as Crawford is gone, and you want to depend on a Hinrich/Gordon backcourt.

IMO Deng won't be the player everyone thinks he is, he'll be an upgrade to our 2nd unit, but that's about it.

I thought the plan was to get assets so you can get a star.

If plan is to draft Deng, Duhon, and Gordon, sign Macas, and let JC walk, well...

I don't know what to say except it's going to suck when we're a lotto team again next year without a pick.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

On ESPN, they are raving, over and over, about how great the Bulls' draft was.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

may be in dedication to some movies......

the passion of the bulls (williams)
the return of the bulls
the two towers
the fellowship of the picks/lotteries
bulls episode x - the revenge of the forgotten


:whoknows:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

How about... 

"Rebuilding The 3rd Chapter"
"Playoffs in 2 years"
"Why not us, Good Question?"
"Lottery Bound in 05"
"Be patient, it took the Pistons 14 years to win another title"

on a serious note.. 

For this draft to really pan out...and see some type of immediate results.. EC, E-Rob, TC and JC will have to raise there intensity and there game to whole another level! If they can do that.. I believe we can be a competitive team.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

"Ben and Deng for presidents"


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> "Bulls its whats for dinner"


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

"we're screwed...cos Stone Cold Arenas said so!"


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Honestly DMD, I'm not excited.
> ...


You know I'm glad you're on the board Arenas. There is just so much dislike in your posts. How can you take it anymore?


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> "we're screwed...cos Stone Cold Arenas said so!"


LOL. and the slogan "bulls is whats for dinner" should be 

"steak is whats for dinner"


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

BenDengGo...?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

*The House Coach K built*


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> On ESPN, they are raving, over and over, about how great the Bulls' draft was.


ESPN also said last year we'd be in the playoffs, they also said Curry would be the best center in the league by all-star break.

Who's raving?

Jay Bilas?

I heard him say a few good words about the Bulls, but hey he's not biased towards Duhon and Deng at all.

Again, I'm confused, I thought the plan here was to get assets to get a star or a better player that fills a need and still keep your core together for the most part.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> BenDengGo...?


Ha ha, that's got my vote so far.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Ha ha, that's got my vote so far.


mine too


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> *The House Coach K built*


who is coach K ??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

New meaning of Bennie the Bull


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> 
> 
> who is coach K ??


is he the coach of duke ?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> 
> 
> who is coach K ??


I'll leave that as a rhetorical question..


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm bored. Some of these are repeats from last year. Sue me.

John's Assets
BPA
Tickets For Sale
Kids Can Play
Organizations Win Championships
Clippers East
Paul Shirley Played Here
We Hate Wing Players
Mad Pax 2: Rogue Warrior
Final Four continued
No (More) Excuses


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

History in the Making II.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Everything Can Change In The Blink Of A Deng?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

"We're almost having second thoughts about the tar and feathers, pax"


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll leave that as a rhetorical question..


honestly, i don't know who coach k is.

after we have drafted a duky for the third consecutiv time, i think it must be dukes coach, but i don't know that.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Everything Can Change In The Blink Of A Deng?


Now that you mention it, we haven't received a triumphant return visit from Basghetti.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Come on Bulls fans.....This is our identity your are talking about....

Here are a few of my suggestions:

Point Guards R Us

Power Forwards Galore

When Our Team hits puberty you are in trouble..

The young ones get old

We could've, should've and would've but we didn't

We're not that bad...no really, we aren't

Everything can change with a poke in the eye.

or my personal favorite:

Learn to produce, or learn to bag produce


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

young and innocent
through thick and thin


----------



## katman17 (Jul 12, 2004)

C's last stand


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

if u want our best players for NOTHING, contact our management!


----------



## Wade County 3 (Jul 8, 2004)

Beat the Bobcats!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

"The team that traded Jamal Crawford for garbage"


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!ben & deng will make you.....(anything that rhymes?)


I like dat!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

How about:

Abandon Hope All Ye Who Click Here


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

We lose the right way...

Paul Shirley and the gang...

Want our best player? Take 'em!

We help YOUR team win.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Here's my attempt at some ideas for marketing slogans:

"Chicago Bulls: We're Tall"
"Mediocrity or Bust"
"United Center: Come for the Losses, Stay for Rubber Boy"
"Ice Cream Guy Rules!"
"Buy Season Tickets, Date a Matador"
"Chicago Bulls: We're Not Racist!"
"Our Cheerleaders are Marginally Attractive..."
"...But At Least You'll Have a Chance!"
"Built to Win...23 Games"
"Our Nacho Cheese is Never Clumpy"
"At Least It's Not Hockey"
"Got Kirk?"


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

2003/2004: A season on the blink.

2004/2005:
We keep sucking and you keep coming!  :hurl:

Keep it coming, love!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

94 Feet of Naivete.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

the lottery....you can't win unless you play.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> the lottery....you can't win unless you play.


or.......

"Somebody's going to Lotto, might as well be us!"



______________


"Another Bulls hit season ahead......"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

"We honor all competitor's coupons"


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Probably been said, but..

"Show me the money!" (contracts baby)


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*ugh*

Have you seen the billboards with the real new slogan?

"Through Thick and Thin"

Oh my God. Ick Ick Ick. Sounds like more thin coming right up.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: ugh*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> Have you seen the billboards with the real new slogan?
> 
> "Through Thick and Thin"
> ...


Should be "Through Thick *and/or* Thin" Given the track record, I don't think they should promise both.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

"Because the Schick Rookie Challenge is cooler than the All-Star game anyway."


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

"After 9 months of winter, June should be spent outdoors."


"1908, 1917, 1961, 1985...1998 isn't so bad now, is it?"


"OK, double or nothing says you can't suck enough for _Benny_ the Bull to turn to crime."


----------



## bigpimpin (Jun 30, 2003)

Everything can change in the blink of an eye, BUT probably won't!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

"Forever we have high hopes"

"The 23 and under club, Kool-aid only"

"Jordan and Pippen played for us"

"One of the two teams to win multiple titles in the past 10 years"

"We dont live in the past"

"We live in the past"


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

"I still believe in a place called hope. Its costs $42 bucks a seat"

"All-star Game. Playoffs. All myths. Have a beef sandwich. Its yummy, yes? Eat up."

"Since when do guards in the NBA have to be over 6'3"?"

"I like going to the game because you get to watch these young guys cut their teeth before they enter the NBA"


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Proving again and again (and again and again) that we'll gladly give up our best players for the opportunity to rebuild.

Our players are younger than your players.

After more than half a decade of unsuccessful rebuilding, now betting against the Duke curse.


----------



## bigpimpin (Jun 30, 2003)

Everything can change in the blink of an eye, BUT probably won't!


----------



## life_after_23 (Jul 24, 2002)

First team ever to have in-house pediatric and geriatric doctors!

Organizations win championships -- attendance championships!

Wanted: Hard-working stiffs with not an ounce of talent! Prima donnas, athletes need not apply...

Recreating the championship years -- first Pippen, now Kukoc, Harper's next...and...23 in 2023!

GMs don't gamble....they don't, I mean they don't on the young and skilled!

Geriatric players win championships!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> "The 23 and under club, Kool-aid only"



Along the same lines (and heck this Might Be It...):

HEY, KOOL-AID! OOOOOH YEAH!


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Along the same lines (and heck this Might Be It...):
> 
> HEY, KOOL-AID! OOOOOH YEAH!


i don't think i need to cast a vote on this one.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Mine from last year...

Nothing before Jordan... Nothing since Jordan


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> "One of the two teams to win multiple titles in the past 10 years"


San Antonio
LALaker
Houston
Chicago


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

"Kobe thought about playing here for like 7 minutes"

"The little backcourt that could - we hope"

"We have some more college guys now"


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> San Antonio
> LALaker
> Houston
> Chicago


Damnit, I meant 3 titles


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

"We're getting ourselves ready for 2006"


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

"Here we go again"


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

young and getting younger


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

Come, we sell Pot!

Forget the bling bling, come watch Deng


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Variation on last year's board motto (wonder what moron came up with that line): "Just when you thought they'd stop running. . .oh god you wished they would have cause they just ran off a ****ing cliff." 

"Ben, Deng: over for the league. You guys shouldn't even try."

"The Bulls-eye. Works as well as Daredevil's." 

"Where there's a choke, there's a Hinrich Maneuver !"

The board's tagline next year should be "We need a RealGM"


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

merged


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)




----------

